# İmplantation spotting



## Just40 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know how long it takes for an implantation bleed to come out. Sorry, hope that question makes sence!!

İ am 7dp5dt and got slight brown spotting and af cramps but to early for af.

Any advice ladies and i,m going


----------



## Sararenee (May 10, 2012)

Usually 6-12 days after transfer? My first FET I got it 9 days. This time it was on the 11th day. Both times we transferred 5 day blast. 
Both times brown and very minimal.

Good luck. FX


----------



## Just40 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply sararenee,

Just not feeling it and sure its start of af. No cramps at all now.

Bnf on poas today, won't be testing now til otd friday.


Sad as with two blasts, really thought i'd have a chance this time round


----------



## Lisajane73 (Jul 4, 2009)

I know the feeling *Just40*. I am 9dp5dt and had some mostly brown (but a tiny bit of red) spotting this morning after waking up with cramps and needing to do a no2 quite desperately (sorry if tmi!)... Totally freaked me out as I didn't get any spotting before on either of my cycles - the BFP or BFN - but as this is a natural FET maybe that's the difference.

Anyway, will  for you that it is a good sign. I have still been getting niggly twinges on and off today and am still incredibly thirsty and feel a bit queasy, so am hoping with all my heart that it was implantation even at this late stage.

*Sararenee* - were you on natural cycles both times and did you have any progesterone support when you got your spotting?

This is all driving me a bit 

best wishes and let me know how you get on!
Lisa


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I am 10 days past a 2day transfer and have the same. Slight streak of pink yesterday, now pink and brown. BFN this morning and last cycle AF started 8dpt. Not feeling at all positive as getting some cramping too


----------



## Just40 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lets just   we have tested way to early which i think we have..

İ have no af cramps now. İ can't wait for friday as i need to know one way or the other now.

İ feel like m whole life is on hold this week. İ've been in my pj's since sunday. Feeling so down right now.


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ladies
Try not to worry its not over till the fat lady sings and I'm not singing just yet! Sending you big hugs and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just40

How you feeling today? X


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi ladies my otd is Friday too! I had a tiny pink streak one time I wiped and convinced myself it might have been implantation. Then this week all symptoms disappeared then yesterday and today sore boobs and really tearful again! The wait til fri is awful!   for all of us!
Hopeful x


----------



## Just40 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi mandy,

İ'm fine today, had some brown spotting yesterday but nothing today. Af due today and no cramps so just   now. İ did poas but it was a tesco cheapie, not first wee and it did say on the test to use after a missed af.

Hopefulat35, like me, your dreaded 2ww is nearly over. İ also had pink spotting 1dp5dt, then testerday brown spotting so confused.com !

İ think i may attemp to get dressed today and pop out. Can't stay in another day as going nut.

Take care all.


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just40
That sounds more positive!! Which clinic are you at? Fresh air will do you good and will take your mind of things just take it easy xx


----------



## Just40 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks mandy but i don't feel positive.

Have you tested again today?


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi just40
It will do you good to get out and take your mind of things! It's sounds very positive today so dont give up!
Which clinic are you with?


----------



## Just40 (Apr 28, 2012)

İ had ivf in istanbul in turkey. İncorporated the tx with a holiday


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

What a good idea! Haven't tested today might do Tomo in case things have changed you never know! Have you got to return to the clinic? X


----------



## Hopefulat35 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi ladies I'm 8dp3dt and just had a bit of blood when i wiped. I'm hoping it's too early to be AF but is it too late to be from implantation? Thanks! X


----------



## Just40 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi hopefulat35 ,

Def not to late for implantation, it can happen 6 to 12 days after ovulation which you are now 11 i think  .

Chin up, positive thoughts your way  .

İts so tough this ivf lark.

Xx


----------



## Just40 (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry, didn't mean ovulation, meant from transfer. See i really am going loopy.


----------



## Mandy39 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just40
Did u take yourself out and about? X


----------

